# TGIF! Let's see those Pams >>>



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's what I have on for the last day of the work week...









PAM190


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm turning in....too much Thanksgiving food.................I'll wear my Officine Panerai Luminor ...... on Friday!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Go sleep that good tucker off, Bob! :-! Btw, got your PM. Cheers mate.


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Here's what I have on for the last day of the work week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot and pairing, Dave! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

matt.wu said:


> Fantastic shot and pairing, Dave! :-!


Hey, :thanks Matt!


----------



## 64919 (Sep 7, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Here's what I have on for the last day of the work week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, kiwidj. Very cool pic. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

64919 said:


> Looking good, kiwidj. Very cool pic. :-!


:thanks_mate!_


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

_Seiko Sumo SBDC001 :-!_


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Here's what I have on for the last day of the work week...
> 
> PAM190


Nice pinstripes, mate. b-)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

BenL said:


> Nice pinstripes, mate. b-)


:thanks


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Kiwi, your photo is amazing as always.

I was at the Wild Animal Park in San Diego the other day with the 318.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

snoballz said:


> Kiwi, your photo is amazing as always.
> 
> I was at the Wild Animal Park in San Diego the other day with the 318.


:thanksmate!

Love that combo there btw. Is that a Venzo from Heroic?


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

Whenever Off. Panerai needs a model Dave will surely be the choice.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> Love that combo there btw. Is that a Venzo from Heroic?


It's the Quarry strap from Vintagerstraps (Micah). It's an incredible strap, very soft.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

CorruptedSanity said:


> Whenever Off. Panerai needs a model Dave will surely be the choice.


b-) :-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

snoballz said:


> It's the Quarry strap from Vintagerstraps (Micah). It's an incredible strap, very soft.


Looks sweet, mate! Love that colour. :-!


----------



## DaLuca Straps (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya thats a gorgeous strap. I love the clean lines on it. When did you pick that one up?

-Daniel


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Going with the Radiomir 8 Days again...


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

kiwidj said:


> Going with the Radiomir 8 Days again...


There are Panerai watches and then there are Panerai watches. Yours fall into the latter category b-)


----------



## fishrising (Dec 26, 2007)

PAM164 on GSD Marrone Antico w/ brown stitching...I just can't get it off my wrist...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

red_wagen said:


> There are Panerai watches and then there are Panerai watches. Yours fall into the latter category b-)


 :thanks


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

It's Friday night Dec. 11....TGIF....first X'mas party of the season, I'm all dressed up & on my way....this on the wrist....


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

here's mine--i share time between these two. awaiting a micah brindle for the 190
john


----------



## stirfry (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey ya'll -

Had this bad boy on for Friday - Sunday (just love the pics that Kiwidj post).










Cheers,

TK


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

stirfry said:


>


Nice one, TK. I like your style. b-) :-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

TGIF!


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice..............


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

_Panerai PAM111 :-!_


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Radiomir 8 Days for today, January 15th, 2010...


----------



## clockwise (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got a couple of 8 days here. Same movement, different brands!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

clockwise said:


> I've got a couple of 8 days here. Same movement, different brands!


What a lovely pair! :-! Mind if we see the front? Cheers.


----------



## clockwise (Dec 17, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> What a lovely pair! :-! Mind if we see the front? Cheers.


Thanks, kiwidj. The fronts are not too shabby either. 

Cheers!


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

I love the Cartier guilloche.

Do they both use JLC movement? As they look similar.


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope no one minds that its not a Panerai. My wife suggested I wear the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak since its seen very little wrist time from the day I bought the Panerai 312.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

clockwise said:


> Thanks, kiwidj. The fronts are not too shabby either.
> 
> Cheers!




Just gorgeous! Both of them. Thanks very much for the pics. :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

CorruptedSanity said:


> I hope no one minds that its not a Panerai.


You know I don't mind at all. ;-) That's a great looking AP. :-!


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Dave :-!


----------



## clockwise (Dec 17, 2009)

CorruptedSanity said:


> I hope no one minds that its not a Panerai. My wife suggested I wear the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak since its seen very little wrist time from the day I bought the Panerai 312.


Very nice! I am a big AP fan. There is nothing like a bit of variation, you should wear that beauty more!


----------



## clockwise (Dec 17, 2009)

CorruptedSanity said:


> I love the Cartier guilloche.
> 
> Do they both use JLC movement? As they look similar.


Thanks! It is the very same JLC movement, just different finishing / decoration.


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks clockwise and I also love that JLC movement. I too like your variation.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

February 5th, 2010. Got the 190 on again...


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Love to shoes/strap combo! 
The watch itself is obviously out of this world!! :-!


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Great look b-)

What is the strap ?



dukerules said:


>


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Psmith. said:


> Great look b-)
> 
> What is the strap ?


Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II. Very nice.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

dukerules said:


> Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II. Very nice.












Wearing that same watch today, with the same strap. Only I got the brown stitching, not the black...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## fishrising (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^Great taste in beer AND watches!


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

Rockin the Pam on OEM croc today :-!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

today


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

T.G.I.F.


----------



## CorruptedSanity (Jun 24, 2009)

Panerai pam312 on OEM Panerai dark blue semi matt strap.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry lads, not PAM on today....


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

kandyredcoi said:


>


Mate, that is one nice collection! :-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Coi, very nice!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

thanx y'allz, had a dinner with a couple friends and took that opp to snap the pic


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Dave, awesome Oktopus!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-!


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Wearing my 312 on a Crazy Horse II from GS.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry boys, no Pam on today. But this one's just as big...


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

The Italian Stallion


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

T.G.I.F. Mar. 26th!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

For Friday, April 9th, 2010...


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

had a chance to play with this today


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's mine, 292 with PIG albeit blind.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

kandyredcoi said:


> had a chance to play with this today




You lucky bugger! That one's awesome. :-!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

^thanx!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

^thanx!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

more pics of the 339 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=385554


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

For April 16th, 2010...









PAM55


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

318 with CTDesigns honey colored vintage baseball mit strap!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

No PAM for me today.


----------



## fishrising (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## BreaknecK (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know if I should be coming into this forum anymore, I always end up jealous.  I want a 312 or 320, but its simply not in the cards at this point. Maybe down the line. All you - wear your pieces well!!!


----------



## blairtolar (Oct 14, 2009)

For me, today was a special one. Always love taking ownership of a new piece...


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

^sickkkk!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

blairtolar said:


> For me, today was a special one. Always love taking ownership of a new piece...


Mate, that's a beaut! Congrats on your superb new acquisition. :-!


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

great Picture..lovely combo.;-)
Tony


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

For May 21st, 2010, the one on the right...


----------



## jdubbs (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## jdubbs (Dec 2, 2008)

here you go


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

June 11th, 2010. Going with the 190...


----------



## Bushido69 (Nov 3, 2008)

PAM 251 with the Black Beauty (in the midst of a desperately-needed string change).


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

here ya go.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

June 25th, 2010


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerai Zero...


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

rubberlogic said:


>


Nice'n early. And good to see. :-!

I'm winding mine up right now...


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

kiwidj said:


> Nice'n early. And good to see. :-!
> 
> I'm winding mine up right now...


As usual, mate... your pics... :-!


----------



## daywalker (Nov 9, 2008)

233 for me.

Cheers!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

daywalker said:


> 233 for me.
> 
> Cheers!


Excellent shot! |>


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

This was on my wrist most of today and probably will be for most of the weekend too. Can't seem to take it off for any length of time!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

July 30th, 2010


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

7/30/10


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

August 27th, 2010


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Submersible is getting another day out in the sun today.

James


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

270 today. :-!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

312 on new style OEM rubber


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Willith said:


> 270 today. :-!


Set the date, bro!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

jacksonian said:


> Set the date, bro!


Stock photo, I can't take pictures for crap, so I just use the ones I have saved. :-d


----------



## 007-FireTrap (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice watch u got there mate, where did you buy from?



stirfry said:


> Hey ya'll -
> 
> Had this bad boy on for Friday - Sunday (just love the pics that Kiwidj post).
> 
> ...


----------



## fullhouse (Dec 4, 2011)

My Destro for this weekend drive to neighbour country...


----------



## Tracerex (Mar 8, 2006)

PAM164 on stock rubber, this Friday and pretty much every Friday!


----------



## Lamone (Sep 28, 2008)

Sub Destro to kick start the year.


----------

